
Why the U.S. Is So Behind on Coronavirus Testing - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/why-coronavirus-testing-us-so-delayed/607954/
======
mehh
We have largely given up in the UK at present, only get tested if you're
hospitalised.

